# Reprogramming SEM3 Zapis



## aminorjourney (May 16, 2008)

Folks, 

Do you know anything about reprograming SEM3 controllers?

I've got a SEM3 Sep Ex controller in the CityStromer (replacing the blown OEM BBC controller) and it's a little powerful for the Sep Ex motor the car has (rated 12kW continuous at 96V, 15.4kW at 15 mins and 23 kW for 5 min) 

The Sem 3 is capable of switching 500A at 96V... And is backed right back as far as we can go using the standard Zapi console programmer.

It'd be good to dial it down to produce less current on the field too, as it's a little powerful there. Sadly though the Zapi console programmer doesn't have actual values.... not that I can see. Only 'levels'.

Ideally, I'd like the controller to play nicely, only outputting a max of 300 A in order to keep longevity of the motor. (recently overhauled by previous owner) With a four speed 'box I'm hoping for some good range and speed.

And yes, the controller came with the car. I'm not sure I would have chosen that particular one...

Nikki.


----------

